

Ask HN: I have no goal and I don't know what to do next - ghantila

I can&#x27;t explain you how I&#x27;m spending day and night but something is wrong with me. I read lots of articles about web designing, programming and hacking but that&#x27;s about it. What do I do with this knowledge? I&#x27;ve no goal it seems. I learned about computers on my own (via Google actually). Friends and family consult with me before purchasing a new computer&#x2F;laptop&#x2F;smartphone or if something goes wrong with their devices. I&#x27;ve been listed in Microsoft Hall of fame for privately disclosing a bug but the reality is the bug was damn easy. People know me as a great hacker in my society but the reality is that I still don&#x27;t know many things about hacking. I&#x27;m 20+ but no job yet. I did a bachelors degree in CS but couldn&#x27;t pass all the subjects. So, it&#x27;s like I don&#x27;t have any degree. And due to it I&#x27;ve been rejected from 100s of interviews. I just don&#x27;t want to sit idle like this any more. I feel like I&#x27;m doing nothing. I&#x27;m completely depressed. Please guide me to the right path.
======
chenjienan
I think the purpose for you is finding your purpose. You are currently in a
depressed mode. So did I. I used to have a similar situation like yours. the
lack of focus or attention doesn't prevent us from helping out other people.
Therefore, I worked with a professor in the autistic lab in Vancouver, and I
have this iOS project to help those kids with problems in anxiety. the problem
of you is not about what you know and what you have learnt. the problem of you
is about finding your passion and define your value. My suggestion is: list
all your interest and locate the things you would like to do days and nights
and you won't feel bore. next, find someone or some organization/company that
is interested in what you do. and you will have a career :)

~~~
ghantila
I don't know about depressed mode but I don't feel like doing anything. I
don't have a teacher. I learn things myself with the help of internet. But
when someone asks me to make something for them, say a computer program or a
script, I feel that I wouldn't be able to do it. I just don't feel confident
about anything. My situation is similiar to this [1] and this [2].

I'll try listing all my intersets and locate the things that I can do days and
nights without feeling bore.

And about the organizations in India, as far as I know, they're interested in
producing "quantity" and not "quality". I just can't work for a company that
doesn't give a shit to quality, no matter what the work is.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761134)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710006)

------
cryodesign
To answer your question what to do with your knowledge, how about building an
app just to get the ball rolling. This way you are also building a portfolio,
which will help in your job interview.

If you're lacking ideas for a project then read this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5234692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5234692)

------
27182818284
> And due to it I've been rejected from 100s of interviews.

I'm really interested by this. In my experience in tech, this has been a
complete non issue. You're not in the US, are you?

~~~
ghantila
No, I'm not in US. I'm from India.

